# Quotable Quotes



## wayneL (26 June 2006)

There are some beauties. I'll start of with a few.

At the start of a bear market, nobody knows it is a bear market - they just think it is a correction.
Marc Faber.

Statistics are like bikinis. What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital.
Aaron Levenstein 

In the autumn of 1929 the mightiest of Americans were, for a brief time, revealed as human beings. Like most humans, most of the time, they did some very foolish things. On the whole, the greater the earlier reputation for omniscience, the more serene the previous idiocy, the greater the foolishness now exposed.
John k Galbraith

When good news about the market hits the front page of the New York Times, sell.
Bernard Baruch


----------



## professor_frink (27 June 2006)

here's my all time fav-

"Stock prices have reached what looks like a permanently high plateau."

Irving Fisher,1929.


----------



## GreatPig (27 June 2006)

This is not specifically about share trading techniques, but applies to many things:

"You are never dedicated to something you have complete confidence in. No one is fanatically shouting that the sun will rise tomorrow. They know it is going to rise tomorrow. When people are fanatically dedicated to political or religious faiths, or any other kinds of dogmas or goals, it's always because these dogmas or goals are in doubt." - Robert Pirsig, Zen And The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance.

Should have perhaps noted this in the fundamental vs technical thread... 

GP


----------



## RichKid (27 June 2006)

Here's a favourite, might even have found it here on ASF: 

Capitalism without bankruptcy is like Christianity without hell.
Frank Bormann, CEO of Eastern Airlines (1986)


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2006)

Can't have a list of quotes without one from Sun Tzu:

'Those who are near the Army sell at high prices. Because of high prices, the wealth of the common people is exhausted.'


----------



## NettAssets (27 June 2006)

Just saw this one on another thread




> Here is a point to ponder from trading wizard Linda Bradford Rascke
> 
> "Wait until your neighbour is totally depressed and thinks the market will never rally. That's probably your cue to buy"
> 
> ...



John


----------



## Realist (27 June 2006)

"Stock trading is not an operation which on thorough analysis, offers safety of principal and a satisfactory return"

Ben Graham


----------



## Ageo (28 June 2006)

"Always expect the unexpected"


I think we can all agree and should go with this mindset in the market.


----------



## Tim (28 June 2006)

From the most intelligent mathematical and political genius of our time....

Einstein's greatest quotes


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2006)

Tim said:
			
		

> From the most intelligent mathematical and political genius of our time....
> 
> Einstein's greatest quotes




Excellent stuff Tim. Thanks for the link.  

"It is a good thing for an uneducated man to read a book of quotations."
Winston Churchill

"...and not a bad thing for the educated either"
WayneL


----------



## phoenixrising (28 June 2006)

"The way the Socceroos played the World Cup is a great way to live our lives"
Chris Martin (I think) lead singer of Coldplay

In todays Tele before last Sydney concert.


----------



## Ageo (29 June 2006)

I love Einsteins qoute

"Imagination is more important than knowledge."



That 1 is for all the mathematicians out there.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 June 2006)

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> "The way the Socceroos played the World Cup is a great way to live our lives"
> Chris Martin (I think) lead singer of Coldplay
> 
> In todays Tele before last Sydney concert.




So what he means is to get a soccer ball and play soccer everyday?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 June 2006)

"I'm only calling it as I see it" by our own mrs Bullmarket.


----------



## ghotib (30 June 2006)

You know, I'm sick of following my dreams, man. I'm just going to ask where they're going and hook up with 'em later.

-- Mitch Hedberg


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (30 June 2006)

I know these quotes are not  stock related but I must admit I do love 'em:

Frank Zappa~
You can't be a real country unless you have a beer and an airline - it helps if you have some kind of a football team, or some nuclear weapons, but at the very least you need a beer”

Jazz isn't dead, it just smells funny. 
~ Frank Zappa 

Beethoven can write music, thank God, but he can do nothing else on earth. 
~ Ludwig Von Beethoven 

We all do 'do, re, mi,' but you have got to find the other notes yourself. 
~ Louis Armstrong 

We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out. 
~ Decca in response to the Beatles, 1962


----------



## mit (30 June 2006)

Tim said:
			
		

> From the most intelligent mathematical and political genius of our time....
> 
> Einstein's greatest quotes




... also for an agnostic he mentions God a lot.


----------



## cuttlefish (30 June 2006)

Thats 'cos Einstein wasn't an agnostic.


----------



## kgee (30 June 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> This is not specifically about share trading techniques, but applies to many things:
> 
> "You are never dedicated to something you have complete confidence in. No one is fanatically shouting that the sun will rise tomorrow. They know it is going to rise tomorrow. When people are fanatically dedicated to political or religious faiths, or any other kinds of dogmas or goals, it's always because these dogmas or goals are in doubt." - Robert Pirsig, Zen And The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance.
> 
> ...




Such a long time since i've heard that quote shame his follow up book was such a pile of sh#t


----------



## cuttlefish (30 June 2006)

"Too much of a good thing can be wonderful" - Mae West


----------



## cuttlefish (30 June 2006)

few serves from the Buffet ...

“There seems to be some perverse human characteristic that likes to make easy things difficult.”

"Rule No.1: Never lose money. Rule No.2: Never forget rule No.1.”

"Only when the tide goes out do you discover who's been swimming naked"


----------



## professor_frink (13 July 2006)

"Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." - Terry Pratchett.

"If toast always lands butter-side down, and cats always land on their feet, what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop it?" - Steven Wright.

"Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the Universe trying to produce bigger and better idiots. So far, the Universe is winning." Rich Cook.

"A bookstore is one of the only pieces of evidence we have that people are still thinking." - Jerry Seinfield

"If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull."- W. C. Fields


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2006)

Good choices Prof. Frink.
Terry Pratchett is my favourite author.


It is no coincidence that in no known language does the phrase 'As pretty as an Airport' appear. 
Douglas Adams 

Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so. 
Douglas Adams, "Last Chance to See"

An education was a bit like a communicable sexual disease. It made you unsuitable for a lot of jobs and then you had the urge to pass it on. 
Terry Pratchett, Hogfather 

Geography is just physics slowed down, with a couple of trees stuck in it. 
Terry Pratchett, The Last Continent 

There are, it has been said, two types of people in the world. There are those who, when presented with a glass that is exactly half full, say: this glass is half full. And then there are those who say: this glass is half empty. The world belongs, however, to those who can look at the glass and say: What's up with this glass? Excuse me? Excuse me? This is my glass? I don't think so. My glass was full! And it was a bigger glass! 
Terry Pratchett, The Truth


----------



## nelly (13 July 2006)

some oldies.

"Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely" Lord Acton, 1887.

In the end....he who dies with the most toys....is nonetheless dead.

Evolutionists must believe that materialism is absolutely true...... 
Moreover that materialism is absolute, for we cannot allow a Divine Foot in the door....
Lewontin R.C.

Cheers


----------



## Dan_ (13 July 2006)

here's one i came across the other day,

"A lone individual built the ark, while a team of professionals built the titanic"

- unknown


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2006)

You can tell.
The ark was junk in comparison.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (13 July 2006)

professor_frink
"If toast always lands butter-side down, and cats always land on their feet, what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop it?" - Steven Wright.
That was on MythBusters I think .............

Steve Wright is so dead pan ,I'm not sure if he still alive ...........
how 'bout this one by Steve Wright ...........

"Why do Kamakaze pilots wear helmets?!............."


I've got a boot locker of his stuff.........


----------



## professor_frink (13 July 2006)

3 views of a secret said:
			
		

> professor_frink
> "If toast always lands butter-side down, and cats always land on their feet, what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop it?" - Steven Wright.
> That was on MythBusters I think .............




It could have been- I just found it on a website this morning


----------



## nelly (13 July 2006)

Love Shakespeare...

Assume a virtue, if you have it not.  

Love looks not with the eyes, but with the mind.

Thy words I grant are bigger, for I wear not my dagger in my mouth.

Love all, trust a few, do wrong to none.

Gary Shandling
I have such poor vision, I can date anyone.  

Billy Crystal
Women need a reason to have sex, men just need a place.  

Donald H Rumsfeld
If you're not criticised... you may not be doing much.

Anonymous
It is better to be looked over...... than overlooked.

Cheers....


----------



## ghotib (14 July 2006)

Another Terry Pratchett:

"Well, basically there are two sorts of opera," said Nanny..."There's your heavy opera, where basically people sing foreign and it goes like 'Oh oh oh, I am dyin', oh, I am dyin', oh, oh, oh, that's what I'm doin', and there's your light opera, were they sing in foreign and it basically goes 'Beer! Beer! Beer! Beer! I like to drink lots of beer!', although sometimes they drink champagne instead. That's basically opera, really."


----------



## nelly (14 July 2006)

Those who lack courage will always find a philosophy to justify it.  
Albert Camus 1913-1960

Ability is of little account without opportunity.
Napolean Bonaparte 1769-1821

All are lunatics..but he who can analyse his delusions is called a philosopher.
Ambrose Bierce

cheerful


----------



## Realist (14 July 2006)

From the greatest of them all, Benjamin Graham.  







"The one principal that applies to nearly all these so-called "technical approaches" is that one should buy because a stock or the market has gone up and one should sell because it has declined. This is the exact opposite of sound business sense everywhere else, and it is most unlikely that it can lead to lasting success in Wall Street. In our own stock-market experience and observation, extending over 50 years, we have not known a single person who has consistently or lastingly made money by thus "following the market." We do not hesitate to declare that this approach is as fallacious as it is popular."

"No one really knows anything about what will happen in the distant future, but analysts and investors have strong feelings on the subject just the same."

 "Bright, energetic people--usually quite young--have promised to perform miracles with 'other people's money' since time immemorial . . . they have inevitably brought losses to their public in the end."

"Any approach to moneymaking in the stock market which can be easily described and followed by a lot of people is by its terms too simple and too easy to last."


----------



## Staybaker (14 July 2006)

Was the original purpose of this thread to bring up quotations about investing and the markets? With appearances from Shakespeare and Terry Pratchett, I guess now anything goes, huh? Here are some nice quotations about _love_, which I pilfered from _The Age_ newspaper earlier this year:


There's only one way to have a happy marriage, and as soon as I learn what it is, I'll get married again. - _Clint Eastwood_


I tended to place my wife under a pedestal. - _Woody Allen_


If all the girls who attended the Yale prom were laid end to end, I wouldn't be a bit surprised. - _Dorothy Parker_


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye. - _Miss Piggy_


It was a woman who drove me to drink, and I never had the courtesy to thank her for it. - _W. C. Fields_


I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it. - _Groucho Marx_


Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love. - _Charlie Brown_


Always get married early in the morning. That way, if it doesn't work out, you haven't wasted a whole day. - _Mickey Rooney_
Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## nelly (14 July 2006)

Hi y'all...i particularly like this 1

We send missionaries to China so the Chinese can get to heaven, but we won't let them into our country.
Pearl Buck

cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

Staybaker said:


> .... pilfered from _The Age_ newspaper earlier this year:
> 
> There's only one way to have a happy marriage, and as soon as I learn what it is, I'll get married again. - _Clint Eastwood_
> 
> ...




lol - classics from the archives there...   also - here are a selection from this website ... Dan Quayle was Ge Bush senior's running mate and VP of course. Thanks JC that he didn't become president 

(Sounds like some of his oratory skills rubbed off on GWB   )

http://www.quotationspage.com/quotes/Dan_Quayle/



> I am not part of the problem. I am a Republican.
> 
> I have made good judgements in the Past. I have made good judgements in the Future.
> 
> ...




 Dan Quayle spells potato(e)


----------



## white_goodman (30 August 2008)

good quote....


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2008)

dan quayle said:
			
		

> We don't want to go back to tomorrow, we want to go forward.



might as well open this up to t-shirts I guess 
....


----------



## nioka (30 August 2008)

Realist said:


> "Any approach to moneymaking in the stock market which can be easily described and followed by a lot of people is by its terms too simple and too easy to last."



Reading through this thread again I found the above quote that is well worth repeating in these bear market times. It has been shown to be very true considering the quote was submitted two years ago. Well worth thinking about.


----------



## canny (30 August 2008)

Have many quotes that I love - but the one that always gives me a giggle is this Winston Churchill one....

Lady Nancy Astor said to him one day 
"Winston, if you were my husband, I'd poison your tea"

Churchill replied "Nancy, if I were your husband, I'd drink it!"

Having visited Hever Castle this trip to UK, where the Astors lived, it was fresh in my mind!


----------



## Julia (30 August 2008)

nioka said:


> Reading through this thread again I found the above quote that is well worth repeating in these bear market times. It has been shown to be very true considering the quote was submitted two years ago. Well worth thinking about.



I wonder what happened to Realist?
He came in for more than his fair share of rubbishing on this forum.


----------



## Julia (31 August 2008)

The following quote is from a novel where a woman is considering her ageing process.



> It seemed to her that all of life was simply diminution and loss, the paring away by degrees of what had seemed necessary, the learning to do without.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2008)

http://politicalhumor.about.com/b/2008/07/11/bush-goodbye-from-the-worlds-biggest-polluter.htm

'Goodbye from the World's Biggest Polluter' (ok per capita)


----------



## Calliope (31 August 2008)

Harry Truman, 33rd President of the U.S., commenting on his removal of General Macarthur from command of U.S. and U.N. troops in Korea;

"I fired him because he wouldn't respect the authority of the President. That's the answer to that. I didn't fire him because he was a dumb son of a bitch, although he was, but that's not against the law for generals. If it was half to three-quarters of them would be in jail"


----------



## Calliope (2 September 2008)

Advice to newcomers to the stockmarket( Warren Buffett I think);

Always remember when you are buying shares that somebody else is selling that stock and they are probably better informed than you.


----------



## Calliope (5 September 2008)

An Aussie Mum being interviewed after her son won a medal at the Games said;

It's lucky he's good at swimming because he's not good at anything else.

Gee. Thanks Mum


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

Calliope - Sounds like an aussie mum (typical that is) - with an aussie tall poppy sense of humour lol

changing subject...
http://quotationsbook.com/quote/14611
Alexander Pope

We think our fathers fools, so wise we grow.
Our wiser sons no doubt will think us so.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> Always remember when you are buying shares that somebody else is selling that stock and they are probably better informed than you.



Bit like one of his (seriously paraphrased) 
 "We are like Cinderellas - hoping to leave the ball with our gowns intact - but we are dancing in a room where the clocks have no hands"

Apologies, I can't find the exact quote, - when I search for "buffett, ballroom", it assumes I mean buffet and ballroom, and gives me a list of catering subcontractors 

ahh here we go ...

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett



> The line separating investment and speculation, which is never bright and clear, becomes blurred still further when most market participants have recently enjoyed triumphs. Nothing sedates rationality like large doses of effortless money.
> 
> After a heady experience of that kind, normally sensible people drift into behavior akin to that of Cinderella at the ball. They know that overstaying the festivities -- that is, continuing to speculate in companies that have gigantic valuations relative to the cash they are likely to generate in the future -- will eventually bring on pumpkins and mice. But they nevertheless hate to miss a single minute of what is one helluva party.
> 
> ...


----------



## natashia (5 September 2008)

The Law of Avoiding Oversell --When putting cheese in a
mousetrap, always leave room for the mouse


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 September 2008)

lol
or how about 

It is folly to sing twice to a deaf man.


----------



## Glen48 (10 September 2008)

Never let the facts stand in the way of a good story....
Only the facts have been changed the rest is correct.
Man with one chopstick go hungry
War does not determine who is right , war determines who is left


----------



## natashia (15 September 2008)

It's ok to kiss a fool.
It's ok to let a fool kiss you. :frown:



But don't let a kiss fool you.


----------



## James Austin (14 October 2008)

_fall down 10,000 times
stand up 10,001 times_

(zen saying)


pertinent for all aspiring traders, particularly the intraday ones


----------



## skyQuake (14 October 2008)

Read something today particularly relevant to our times...

_"What is robbing a bank compared with founding a bank?"_
 - Bertolt Brecht, The Threepenny Opera


----------



## jersey10 (19 May 2009)

I like quoting this one by Eleanor Roosevelt to people who like to gossip about other people:

"Great minds discuss ideas. Average minds discuss events. Small minds discuss people."


----------



## nunthewiser (19 May 2009)

where is 20/20 hindsight these days ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 May 2009)

He was sin binned and hasn`t returned. I thought he was a really genuine chap.


----------



## Julia (19 May 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> He was sin binned and hasn`t returned. I thought he was a really genuine chap.



Perhaps.  But it's a huge relief not to have pages and pages of UTube postings.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 May 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> He was sin binned and hasn`t returned. I thought he was a really genuine chap.





ok thanks ......yeah i didnt mind him .... shame he didnt come back after tho


----------



## Amor_Fati (19 May 2009)

I'm sorry I have too many favourites:
"My formula for greatness in a human being is amor fati: that one wants nothing to be different, not forward, not backward, not in all eternity. Not merely bear what is necessary, still less conceal it””all idealism is mendaciousness in the face of what is necessary””but love it."

“A thought, even a possibility, can shatter and transform us”
Friedrich Nietzsche

"Go for a business that any idiot can run – because sooner or later, any idiot is probably going to run it."
Peter Lynch

"Once we realize that imperfect understanding is the human condition there is no shame in being wrong, only in failing to correct our mistakes. "
George Soros

"A man's ethical behavior should be based effectually on sympathy, education, and social ties; no religious basis is necessary. Man would indeeded be in a poor way if he had to be restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death." 

"Not everything that counts can be counted, and not everything that can be counted counts."  
Albert Einstein

“Thousands of candles can be lit from a single candle, and the life of the candle will not be shortened. Happiness never decreases by being shared.”
Buddha

“No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible.”
Voltaire


Thank you to everyone for sharing, I think some are fantastic and others just funny.


----------



## Tink (2 September 2009)

Science has never drummed up quite as effective a tranquilizing agent as a sunny spring day.  

_~W. Earl Hall_


----------



## jono1887 (2 September 2009)

I have a dream! That one day, white people, and black people... and even Chinese people, can gamble together with ten thousand dollar chips!!

James Carter


----------



## greggles (28 October 2019)

“Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create weak men. And, weak men create hard times.” 
― G. Michael Hopf, Those Who Remain


----------



## BlindSquirrel (29 October 2019)

"He who does not risk will never drink champagne." - Russian proverb


----------



## IFocus (29 October 2019)

Pertinent for the Trump era , “Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities.”

Votaire


----------



## orr (29 October 2019)

Voltaire snatched the wife of a French military man, a brilliant women. Her work on velocity increasing energy by the power of the square; This is why we have E=mc2.
She died tragically, and knowingly as she was in her  early 40's, the  results of child birth.

What? no Yogi Berra in this thread??? "prediction is always difficult particularly about the future"

And from no one in Particular... "no one knows how stupid you are until you tell them"
Trump era indeed....


----------



## basilio (11 November 2019)

As the Dalai Lama reportedly said: “[Man] sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived.”


----------



## satanoperca (12 November 2019)

After practicing meditation for a decade and now yoga, the one thing I have learnt is that very few people are present in the now, the minds thinking about the past or the future, but not enjoying the present.

Yes, I know my first sentence sounds like I am a tosser, which I am, but both have kept me out of the ground (suicide or drug overdoes) and/or jail.


----------



## IFocus (12 November 2019)

satanoperca said:


> After practicing meditation for a decade and now yoga, the one thing I have learnt is that very few people are present in the now, the minds thinking about the past or the future, but not enjoying the present.
> 
> Yes, I know my first sentence sounds like I am a tosser, which I am, but both have kept me out of the ground (suicide or drug overdoes) and/or jail.




I always wanted to commit to yoga but never had time which means I really needed to commit to yoga


----------



## PZ99 (12 November 2019)

"Never had time"... If the hands on the clock can do yoga, anyone can


----------



## chiff (12 November 2019)

not a quote ,but when a parliamentary colleague asked whether he thought Churchill was an alcoholic he replied'' he couldn't be-no alcoholic could drink that much"


----------



## Logique (21 November 2019)

Speaking of Churchill..most likely the PC brigade will want my hide. But the British wartime PM was entitled to defend himself!
_"When accused by one of them of being 'disgustingly drunk' the Conservative Prime Minister [Churchill] responded:
'My dear, you are ugly, and what’s more, you are disgustingly ugly. But tomorrow I shall be sober and you will still be disgustingly ugly.'"_


----------



## orr (27 January 2020)

Ricky Gervais...in answer to a question ...
" _Being dead?, like being stupid; It's only painful to others_"

Where's 'Dr Smith' these days ..'oh the pain'... and he was....


----------

